# will a 1yr old used Seachem's Flourite substrate still hold nutrients?



## gopal87 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey all,
I am in a position to get a used 15Pound bag of Seachem's flourite substrate for 5$. This was used in a medium planted tank for about an year. This seems like a pretty good and cheap deal to me. But what about the iron content and other nutrients in the substrate? would they have all been washed away? Should I go ahead and buy this?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Assume you are not buying any nutrients in the used substrate. Fertilize the water, put tablets under the substrate, a dusting of laterite under it... whichever suits you. Gradually the substrate will hold what ever it has the capacity to hold and will build up a reserve. 

You are buying the cationic exchange capacity, the ability to hold fertilizer. Assume any fertilizer that might have been there has been used up or rinsed away.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I saw online a place where they had a comparison chart of the CEC rates of different substrates. Wish I had book marked it. Maybe some did and will chime in here. If I remember correctly flourite was decent enough.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

> comparison chart of the CEC rates of different substrates


Would sure like to see this!!


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

I suspect that you are talking about the article that MatPat referred to by Jamie S. Johnson posted here.

It is listed as the second Sticky in the Substrates forum.

If it's not the one that you're talking about, maybe it will help anyway.

Andy


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is a short quick explanation.
http://www.extension.uidaho.edu/nursery/Landscape%20problems/Substrate/CEC%20and%20CN%20ratio.PDF


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Both are very interesting! Thanks!


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> I saw online a place where they had a comparison chart of the CEC rates of different substrates. Wish I had book marked it. Maybe some did and will chime in here. If I remember correctly flourite was decent enough.


I think this is the link

http://home.infinet.net/teban/jamie.htm


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

That is the one Andy linked.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

So its to my understanding that Flourite is clay so its porosity is what allows it to store nutrients right? so if it get clogged up, couldnt you boil it to start fresh?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

flourite lasts forever, it collects nutrients over time, it doesnt lose them.

as long as it is still gravel like and not sand, it is perfectly fine. you are lucky to be buying a used bag as it will have collected nutrients over the year, and will give you a better start than a new bag...

for it to degrade from gravel to sand would probably take hundreds of years, so the flourite will outlive you


----------



## fishingkid1 (Apr 4, 2010)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> flourite lasts forever, it collects nutrients over time, it doesnt lose them.
> 
> as long as it is still gravel like and not sand, it is perfectly fine. you are lucky to be buying a used bag as it will have collected nutrients over the year, and will give you a better start than a new bag...
> 
> for it to degrade from gravel to sand would probably take hundreds of years, so the flourite will outlive you


HAHA ^

Don't know why but that made me laugh.

There should be no need to boil it. If you worried, give it a quick bath in water and let it sit in water over night, rinse it and throw it into your tank...


----------



## 100gal-Man (Jul 22, 2007)

gopal87 said:


> Hey all,
> I am in a position to get a used 15Pound bag of Seachem's flourite substrate for 5$. This was used in a medium planted tank for about an year. This seems like a pretty good and cheap deal to me. But what about the iron content and other nutrients in the substrate? would they have all been washed away? Should I go ahead and buy this?


Isn't Seachems Flourite inert anyway?


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

i have personally used flourite for 7 years + 

the stuff works great. about 50% of the substrate in my 75 gallon is flourite that is greater than 7 years old. I have seen no ill effects and the plants root just fine.


----------

